# Karate gear.



## Rope21 (May 20, 2008)

I bought my 6 year old the uniform, gear bag, head,foot,hand,gear, 4 months ago and he went for3 weeks and decided he did not want to do itanymore,I gave $185 for all of the gear, I will take $80 for all, the uniform is a size o.


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Rope21 (May 20, 2008)

:bump


----------



## Rope21 (May 20, 2008)

$50!:sleeping


----------

